

NSA targets the privacy-conscious - dombili
http://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/aktuell/NSA-targets-the-privacy-conscious,nsa230.html

======
jobu
Because anyone trying to keep anything private or secure must be hiding
something bad... That's just wonderful.

After 10 years of pervasive surveillance and not being able to catch a single
terrorist I can't believe the NSA is trying to rationalize it as being a good
thing. It's too bad the bill to defund the NSA didn't pass:
[http://defundthensa.com/](http://defundthensa.com/)

~~~
Cyther606
While attacking the NSA on legal grounds is admirable, they operate above the
law. If their public budget was ever threatened, they would just turn to the
black budget. Any laws attempting to restrain the NSA's power would be
circumvented.

Tell everyone to use Tor Browser. Heck, I think it's worth starting an
underground bounty for ISP techs to install Tor Browser on customer computers.
Pay per install, paid in BTC.

------
lhnz
I wonder if the privacy-conscious individual is safer than others or made a
huge misjudgement by signalling that they have something to hide thereby
putting themselves under a magnifying glass that only the top-X% of secure
internet users will escape?

~~~
dan_bk
> or has made a huge misjudgement by signalling that they have something to
> hide

That is obviously a psychological effect that the NSA & Co. welcome very much,
maybe even try to use against the rest of us. The question is: Do we want to
let such a cheap trick get us?

------
dang
There are two variants of this story on the front page. The other one has the
fuller discussion, but this one is the original source. We'll bury this one as
a dupe and change the url of the other one.

